# Bulldozer-Ready AMD 990FX Based MSI Big Bang Conqueror Motherboard Pictured



## btarunr (Jan 10, 2011)

MSI let its latest motherboard for the AMD Zambezi platform face the lens. The Big Bang Conqueror is based on the AMD 990FX chipset, and features the latest AM3+ socket to connect to processors based on AMD's Bulldozer architecture. The first set of processors will feature 8 cores, 16 MB cache, and dual-channel DDR3 memory with default DRAM speeds to match bandwidth provided by slower triple-channel DDR3 memory on current Intel Core i7 LGA1366 processors. 

The Big Bang Conqueror uses a 10-phase VRM to power the CPU. The CPU is wired to four DDR3 DIMM slots for dual-channel memory. Expansion slots include three PCI-E 2.0 x16 (electrical x16/16/NC or x16/x8/x8), one PCI-E x16 (electrical x4), two PCI-E x1, and a PCI. Storage includes six internal SATA 6 Gb/s, two eSATA. Other connectivity includes USB 3.0, gigabit Ethernet, 8-channel audio with optical and coaxial SPDIF, and FireWire. Various overclocker-friendly features are also present. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 10, 2011)

1) Cool black socket.
2) The heatsink config would look much better if the blue was the same color as the RAM slots and the PCI-E slots.
3) Hopefully Bulldozer will kick ass and be affordable.
4) I love CES, it brings out all the new stuff.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, now thats a Name, Bulldozer, Big Bang, Conqueror. Is there any more dominant names they could toss in there?


----------



## legends84 (Jan 10, 2011)

can this support both 3way SLI n CFX just like the intel boards??


----------



## HXL492 (Jan 10, 2011)

woot woot


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 10, 2011)

legends84 said:


> can this support both 3way SLI n CFX just like the intel boards??


I'm guessing it only does CFX unless you use modded drivers or something.


----------



## legends84 (Jan 10, 2011)

nice.. can AM3 cpu be place on this board? cant wait to see bulldozer release


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2011)

legends84 said:


> nice.. can AM3 cpu be place on this board? cant wait to see bulldozer release



Yup, that's how AMD are doing the backwards compatibility this time round, old cpus can be put into new boards, but new cpus can't go in old boards.

( where as before you could normally stick a new cpu in an older board I'm sure you know, but others could be reading : ] )

Also woot! although not a fan of msi boards, think I'll be buying a am3+ board asap as whilst running this cheap n cheerful board is nice, even though it doesn't burn up when I do it, I don't trust running my cpu with extra voltage through it 

Also! Can't wait for AMD to drop their stupid damn mounting system for one that has equal spacing mounting holes so cooler compatibility is greater.


----------



## caleb (Jan 10, 2011)

Does it have a Bus that is a Big Bang ?


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 10, 2011)

I am ready for Zambezi chip


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 10, 2011)

It says AM3*b*.  I wonder if this means anything in regards to the future.

Also, notice it says Foxconn on the cpu bracket.  That company is huge.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 10, 2011)

Bios core unlocking technology?! 

I'm guessing for all the AM3 non plus cpus?


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 10, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Also, notice it says Foxconn on the cpu bracket.  That company is huge.


Foxconn is a major manufacturer of motherboard components.
You see Foxconn sockets on Intel boards all the time.
Along with things like lan sockets, sound jacks etc.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the pics and info.Nice board MSI really are getting better at color schemes,Remember those old all red one with yellow memory slots lol ....


Oh just noticed the USB3 connector beside the white SATA ports.Nice touch having it there.


----------



## buggalugs (Jan 10, 2011)

Ya i wish they would upgrade thier cooling. Its so old school and hasnt changed for years


----------



## Over_Lord (Jan 10, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> 1) Cool black socket.
> 2) The heatsink config would look much better if the blue was the same color as the RAM slots and the PCI-E slots.
> 3) Hopefully Bulldozer will kick ass and be affordable.
> 4) I love CES, it brings out all the new stuff.



by Kickass you mean

---
April 2011

AMd Bulldozer 8 core launched at 299$, destroys INTEL's 999$ 6 core


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 10, 2011)

what's happen today MSI take all the titles


----------



## cavemanthreeonesix (Jan 10, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I'm guessing it only does CFX unless you use modded drivers or something.



You never know it might be hiding a fuzion chip under that enormous sb heatsink


----------



## Mike0409 (Jan 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, now thats a Name, Bulldozer, Big Bang, Conqueror. Is there any more dominant names they could toss in there?



Conan!


OT: Looks like a nice board.  Now we just need some testing..


----------



## bear jesus (Jan 10, 2011)

I want some bulldozer reviews not mother board pictures as board pictures are like a  as i want to upgrade so bad even if i have no real need to  
I guess it's not so bad with Intel's new i7's not coming out for a while yet as luckily the i5's don't offer what i want so with either side i have to wait.

The board looks great although if i owned one the first thing i would do is try and remove the blue things from the heat sinks, i would hope they are just the really thick plastic sticker things that are sometimes used.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Jan 10, 2011)

thunderising said:


> by Kickass you mean
> 
> ---
> April 2011
> ...


I hope AMD doesn't targeted LGA1366 with buldozer. Intel already have sandy bridge, and LGA 2011 soon.

AMD, plz make a competitive cpus, and we'll be glad to buy it whatever price you thrown into. Just like the old A64 days


----------



## mxjcmxjc (Jan 10, 2011)

*Dozer of Bulls!*

Spring forth pictures of Bulldozer so that I may gaze upon thee and wonder with amazement and reverencer. A new time for system building is upon us once again.


----------



## bear jesus (Jan 10, 2011)

nINJAkECIL said:


> I hope AMD doesn't targeted LGA1366 with buldozer. Intel already have sandy bridge, and LGA 2011 soon.
> 
> AMD, plz make a competitive cpus, and we'll be glad to buy it whatever price you thrown into. Just like the old A64 days



I can't be sure but it seams like there is three sockets for sandy bridge 1155, 1356 and 2011, if that is right i would expect 2011 CPU's to be out of most people price range as I'm sure 1356 will be expensive enough.

As long as bulldozer is competitive with LGA1356 CPU's while being cheaper then i will be happy to chose AMD over Intel as i doubt i could bring myself to spend enough for a 2011 chip and board with 4 channels of ram.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 10, 2011)

I've never been a MSI MB fan (ASUS or GB for me) but it's nice to see some progress on Bulldozer. Hopefully we will see some leaked "honest" reviews so folks can make a decision to go current AM3 or Bulldozer. I will be redoing two current systems with AM3 quad core systems now for my son and wife (they don't need that much power but for the price I can't go wrong) and I will build my machine later this year once I see performance reviews of Bulldozer. I would love to see a 30-50% increase of raw power from BD from the current CPUs. I will be waiting for OMEGA's review on this one. It will be great to see the ASUS Crosshair version of this MB.


----------



## wahdangun (Jan 10, 2011)

legends84 said:


> can this support both 3way SLI n CFX just like the intel boards??



yup, it will even support quadfire configuration





btw i can't wait for bulldozer to arive,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2011)

legends84 said:


> can this support both 3way SLI n CFX just like the intel boards??



This particular board can do a "mix n match" scheme. Basically you can fill the 3 PCI-e 16x slots and run ANY cards together with a matching shader model/directx. 1x gtx460+hd6850? It's possible.


----------



## craigo (Jan 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> This particular board can do a "mix n match" scheme. Basically you can fill the 3 PCI-e 16x slots and run ANY cards together with a matching shader model/directx. 1x gtx460+hd6850? It's possible.



does this board have a lucid chip or does the 990 chipset support this or does it have nvidia bridge chips on it like a skulltrail?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 10, 2011)

craigo said:


> does this board have a lucid chip or does the 990 chipset support this or does it have nvidia bridge chips on it like a skulltrail?



Lucid chip. The 990fx chipset is native crossfire only.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh Bulldozer; How I can not wait for thee.
Do want to see what others come out with.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol pm'd you bout this last week probably has a hydra chip


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Jan 10, 2011)

Are we sure the Bulldozers can't be used in regular AM3 boards with an ACC-enabled southbridge?


----------



## wahdangun (Jan 10, 2011)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Are we sure the Bulldozers can't be used in regular AM3 boards with an ACC-enabled southbridge?



i think we need AMD confirmation on this thing because the motherboard spec really look identical.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, now thats a Name, Bulldozer, Big Bang, Conqueror. Is there any more dominant names they could toss in there?



Hell yeah, this platform should be named MACHO!


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 10, 2011)

Hmmmmm aren't Bulldozers really slow............... but then again they pack alot of punch (horsepower) at the same time, so maybe these processors will operate at a low GHZ frequency but have alot more clock cycles & cache..


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Hmmmmm aren't Bulldozers really slow............... but then again they pack alot of punch (horsepower)



At the same time, you are less likely to die in a Bulldozer than in a sportscar! I guess it works both ways!


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, now thats a Name, Bulldozer, Big Bang, Conqueror. Is there any more dominant names they could toss in there?



follow the Big 10 strategy and add legends and leaders and you're all set.   to the Big 10 for such an idiotic move.  Though going back OT I am excited to see how Bulldozer performs.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 10, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> At the same time, you are less likely to die in a Bulldozer than in a sportscar! I guess it works both ways!



Lol yeah true, intermaresting concept


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Lol yeah true, intermaresting concept



A bit out of subject : I thought it was you chaos from your avatar, but I didn't know you could change your username, how do you do it?


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice very nice..i go buy


----------



## sunil (Jan 10, 2011)

Bulldozer is gonna 'bulldoze' the Sandy Bridge. That's for sure


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 10, 2011)

sunil said:


> Bulldozer is gonna 'bulldoze' the Sandy Bridge. That's for sure



Sandy brigde born dead. no have future.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, now thats a Name, Bulldozer, Big Bang, Conqueror. Is there any more dominant names they could toss in there?



MSI Ghengis Khan


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2011)

I just hope they can compete at the top end this time.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm hoping this will be available with an AM3+ cpu by tax return time...or about Feb.07....
AMD...Pretty Please with a Cherry on Top?


----------



## scazbala86 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Why?*

Is anyone else getting sick of the whole black and blue PCB scheme on AMD boards? Yes I know aesthetics mean very little to some people, and yes performance is key, but for those of us with a side window case, looks do mean something. Just look at all the new Intel boards coming out, they look cool AND have lots of great features. I'm just sayin, AMD motherboard manufacturers need to put out some variety.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 10, 2011)

scazbala86 said:


> Is anyone else getting sick of the whole black and blue PCB scheme on AMD boards? Yes I know aesthetics mean very little to some people, and yes performance is key, but for those of us with a side window case, looks do mean something. Just look at all the new Intel boards coming out, they look cool AND have lots of great features. I'm just sayin, AMD motherboard manufacturers need to put out some variety.



I personally love the black and blue theme, but they do need some variety. It's either black and blue with MSI and Gigabyte or black and blue/black and red with ASUS/ROG.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 10, 2011)

scazbala86 said:


> Is anyone else getting sick of the whole black and blue PCB scheme on AMD boards? Yes I know aesthetics mean very little to some people, and yes performance is key, but for those of us with a side window case, looks do mean something. Just look at all the new Intel boards coming out, they look cool AND have lots of great features. I'm just sayin, AMD motherboard manufacturers need to put out some variety.



Actually of all the new P-67 boards I think the Best looking board is the ECS and it's black


----------



## scazbala86 (Jan 10, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I personally love the black and blue theme, but they do need some variety. It's either black and blue with MSI and Gigabyte or black and blue/black and red with ASUS/ROG.



Exactly, nothing against blue and black, but for those of us who wouldn't mind some red, without having to spend $100 more for crosshair board, some variety would be nice, a green, or even yellow would be great. Well I suppose you could go with a biostar 890fx, but that board is just lacking in features.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone hear about when to expect Bulldozer?


----------



## inferKNOX (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't wait for MSI's 990FX-GD70 or whatever the last number will be. It'll be the one that my 790FX-GD70, which has been in my system for what is starting to become a while now, will probably be passing it's crown to.
I'm against having a multi-card setup, so something carrying Hydra would be wasted on me. Gr8 board though. MSI is listed on my (relatively) bandwagon free brands of choice list, LOL!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Bang Conqueror

ROFL

For once, I score the marketing department 10/10! I like it


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL it sounds like a Pron movie 
"Big Bang Conqueror"


----------



## kakang140603 (Jan 11, 2011)

so nice bro....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 11, 2011)

PGA still . . . ?

I know AMD preaches all about budget this and that, and compatibility, but they will need to dump PGA sooner or later, and I was really hoping they would do so this gen.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 11, 2011)

Currently in the process of switching from i7/X58 and over to Phenom II X6/880G, so i have no plans at all to get in on Bulldozer as it's to much for what i need.(mainly gaming).

Still can't wait to see the gaming and synthetic benchmark's for Bulldozer though.


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, now thats a Name, Bulldozer, Big Bang, Conqueror. Is there any more dominant names they could toss in there?



Terminator, Dominator, Destroyer, etc., etc.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 11, 2011)

nINJAkECIL said:


> I hope AMD doesn't targeted LGA1366 with buldozer. Intel already have sandy bridge, and LGA 2011 soon.
> 
> AMD, plz make a competitive cpus, and we'll be glad to buy it whatever price you thrown into. Just like the old A64 days



Bulldozer uses a modular architecture, it's going to scale to combat all markets.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Jan 11, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Actually of all the new P-67 boards I think the Best looking board is the ECS and it's black



I like it too, except for the graphics :shadedshu



jmcslob said:


> Anyone hear about when to expect Bulldozer?



Around April, I think....hope it's not April fool :lol:
And I remember the first Phenom CPUs expected to compete really well, but...hey we all know how that goes 



CDdude55 said:


> Currently in the process of switching from i7/X58 and over to Phenom II X6/880G, so i have no plans at all to get in on Bulldozer as it's to much for what i need.(mainly gaming).
> 
> Still can't wait to see the gaming and synthetic benchmark's for Bulldozer though.



Even if you plan to get bulldozer, you have to replace the mobo. It's AMD's new compatibility:
* New cpus can't be installed on old mobo (maybe it's because there's some feature which doesn't work on old chipset)
* old cpus can be installed on new mobo.

cmiiw


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL AMD/MSI will be pissed ... we were not suppose to talk about this but but to say it was AM3 platform ...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

nINJAkECIL said:


> Around April, I think....hope it's not April fool :lol:
> And I remember the first Phenom CPUs expected to compete really well, but...hey we all know how that goes




They did compete. They just didn't overclock that great.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Jan 11, 2011)

That's what I meant.
And with Intel limiting SB OC performance only on K-series (but K-series really did OC well and easily), maybe AMD will gaining some market on sub $200 cpus. And I'll be pissed if AMD follow Intel's step. Limiting OCability. It's just doesn't make sense.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 11, 2011)

nINJAkECIL said:


> Even if you plan to get bulldozer, you have to replace the mobo. It's AMD's new compatibility:
> * New cpus can't be installed on old mobo (maybe it's because there's some feature which doesn't work on old chipset)
> * old cpus can be installed on new mobo.



That's not to bad then, cause then if i want to switch to a Bulldozer chip at some point i can still use my 1055T with the new chipset and later upgrade to a Bulldozer CPU at some point.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, now thats a Name, Bulldozer, Big Bang, Conqueror. Is there any more dominant names they could toss in there?



I hope not but Big Bang, Conqueror 2 or they do some thing even more lame and take some naming from ASUS like Big Bang, Conqueror Xtreme 

Nice board just hope they have some thing else that looks good in a year or so .


----------



## wolf (Jan 11, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Currently in the process of switching from i7/X58 and over to Phenom II X6/880G, so i have no plans at all to get in on Bulldozer as it's to much for what i need.(mainly gaming).
> 
> Still can't wait to see the gaming and synthetic benchmark's for Bulldozer though.



I find myself wondering why you are doing that? my i7 920 @ ~4ghz is a decent whack more CPU than my x6 1090T @ 3.8ghz...

don't get me wrong I love the 1090T too, the whole platform is cheaper than X58 and gaming is the same experience, its just you have an X58 now...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 11, 2011)

wolf said:


> I find myself wondering why you are doing that? my i7 920 @ ~4ghz is a decent whack more CPU than my x6 1090T @ 3.8ghz...
> 
> don't get me wrong I love the 1090T too, the whole platform is cheaper than X58 and gaming is the same experience, its just you have an X58 now...



X58 and i7's are to overboard for what i need (gaming being the main priority). It's a very rock solid platform, but it's really something not meant for what i like to do, sure, it excels in gaming immensely, but there is still a lot of untapped power that's being pushed behind because it's not being taken advantage of. There is no point in me keeping the Enzo Ferrari around if im just going to be driving it around the block every once in a while. That's why i figured i'd just sell it off and go with a different/cheaper platform this time around.

Plus... I like playing with new hardware. lol


----------



## bear jesus (Jan 11, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> That's not to bad then, cause then if i want to switch to a Bulldozer chip at some point i can still use my 1055T with the new chipset and later upgrade to a Bulldozer CPU at some point.



According to hardwarecanucks.com "Since AM3+ boards are backwards compatible with AM3 CPUs, MSI is looking to launch the Conqueror far in advance of Bulldozer’s official availability." 

So i could see many people with AM3 CPU's buying an AM3+ board before bulldozer is even out so they are ready for it's release.
I had thought about getting a new AM3 board and DDR3 ram to go with my current CPU many times before now so depending on the boards available i would consider getting an AM3+ board so i can pair my CPU with some DDR3 and assuming bulldozer does quite well i would grab one at a later date.


----------



## ROad86 (Jan 11, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> According to hardwarecanucks.com "Since AM3+ boards are backwards compatible with AM3 CPUs, MSI is looking to launch the Conqueror far in advance of Bulldozer’s official availability."
> 
> So i could see many people with AM3 CPU's buying an AM3+ board before bulldozer is even out so they are ready for it's release.
> I had thought about getting a new AM3 board and DDR3 ram to go with my current CPU many times before now so depending on the boards available i would consider getting an AM3+ board so i can pair my CPU with some DDR3 and assuming bulldozer does quite well i would grab one at a later date.



I tottaly agree with you. And the best thing is for somenone like me who has the 790FX chipset will get USB3 and sata3 connenctivity.  And I don't think that bulldozer will perfom poor. In worst case I believe it will be slighty slower than sandy bridge but this has the possitive side better price for a very good cpu


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 11, 2011)

Eh if the reports are right and this board will retail for about $275 I think it will bomb...
How can a board with an unproven Platform be seriously considered at such a high price.


----------



## ROad86 (Jan 11, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Eh if the reports are right and this board will retail for about $275 I think it will bomb...
> How can a board with an unproven Platform be seriously considered at such a high price.



Cheaper boards will comeout soon it doesn't worth 275 unless you are overclocking a lot or you use 3 or 4 graphic cards.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice  
Now to see what the others bring to the table.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 11, 2011)

ROad86 said:


> Cheaper boards will comeout soon it doesn't worth 275 unless you are overclocking a lot or you use 3 or 4 graphic cards.



Oh I get other boards will be out and at a much better price I just don't get why MSI would expect any board to sell at a premium price point for something that is yet unproven and likely priced higher or as high as the top priced Bulldozer CPU that will be but is not yet out.

I bet this board will have MSRP of $279 but will start off selling at $189


----------



## MicroUnC (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to see PCI-E 3.0 on this thing + USB 3.0 on a chipset level as well. Cus Intel's Socket 2011 gonna have this for sure.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 11, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> According to hardwarecanucks.com "Since AM3+ boards are backwards compatible with AM3 CPUs, MSI is looking to launch the Conqueror far in advance of Bulldozer’s official availability."
> 
> So i could see many people with AM3 CPU's buying an AM3+ board before bulldozer is even out so they are ready for it's release.
> I had thought about getting a new AM3 board and DDR3 ram to go with my current CPU many times before now so depending on the boards available i would consider getting an AM3+ board so i can pair my CPU with some DDR3 and assuming bulldozer does quite well i would grab one at a later date.



Exactly what i`m doing.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2011)

As soon as Asus makes a 990FX board Ill be all over it.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As soon as Asus makes a 990FX board Ill be all over it.


Makes two of us Mailman lol! 
Asus ROG 990FX! That's what im talking about!  

I just hope they incorporate the Lucid Hydra chip-set to run X-fire/SLI mode with out problems 
I wouldn't mind running a couple 580's and/or 6990's for testing


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2011)

ill stick with Gigabyte theyve treated me pretty well but this time im buying whoever brings out a red black board that dosent cost my left nut to own.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im buying whoever brings out a red black board that dosent cost my left nut to own.



Good luck with that! I heard ECS is going to stick with there new white/black scheme. May be something you would want to look into?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

nah probably go Biostar  lol there about the only ones with a dark pcb + red slot layout in general but there not my favorite board maker lol


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 12, 2011)

i hope to god that amd is shoveling more than sh*t


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah probably go Biostar  lol there about the only ones with a dark pcb + red slot layout in general but there not my favorite board maker lol



All I know is this the reason I get a case without a window, so I don't have to see the "candy sprinkles" inside LOL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

blah blah blah man i need to see my pretty shit i spent a small fortune at least for me so i better be able to see it lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> blah blah blah man i need to see my pretty shit i spent a small fortune at least for me so i better be able to see it lol


+1 on that


----------



## bear jesus (Jan 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> blah blah blah man i need to see my pretty shit i spent a small fortune at least for me so i better be able to see it lol



That's one of the reasons i don't use a case


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 12, 2011)

bear jesus said:


> That's one of the reasons i don't use a case


And +1 on ya for all the dust it accumulates


----------



## bear jesus (Jan 12, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> And +1 on ya for all the dust it accumulates



Since i stopped using a case everything has stopped being so dusty.... admittedly though that's just because as its out in the open i dust it more often


----------



## robal (Jan 12, 2011)

nINJAkECIL said:


> AMD, plz make a competitive cpus, and we'll be glad to buy it whatever price you thrown into. Just like the old A64 days



Right now they can't compete in highest-end with Intel, but most of us would not want to put so much money in PC anyway.
If you want an enthusiast / gamer PC within reasonable budget, AMD solution almost always turns out more cost effective.

On the other hand, if they could compete with top i7 and sandy bridge, Intel would have to lower prices, and top-end spec would be more affordable.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 12, 2011)

We need now that bulldozers, excavators, cranes, forklifters and other things to compete with Intel's I7-2 procs....


----------



## bear jesus (Jan 12, 2011)

TAViX said:


> We need now that bulldozers, excavators, cranes, forklifters and other things to compete with Intel's I7-2 procs....



This is what's needed


----------



## $immond$ (Jan 15, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> MSI Ghengis Khan



 I am half Mongolian, that would be a kick ass name.


----------



## grndzro7 (May 14, 2011)

*um no it can't mix and match*

you are mistaken, AMD and NV got together and opened up crossfire so it will work with SLI also. this means you can put 2 GF in and it will switch to SLI. 

You cannot mix and match on this board as far as graphics rendering goes. NV might open up the driver so it allows physx from a geforce but I wouldn't expect AMD/NV to get much cozier than that.


----------



## ERazer (May 14, 2011)

grndzro7 said:


> you are mistaken, AMD and NV got together and opened up crossfire so it will work with SLI also. this means you can put 2 GF in and it will switch to SLI.
> 
> You cannot mix and match on this board as far as graphics rendering goes. NV might open up the driver so it allows physx from a geforce but I wouldn't expect AMD/NV to get much cozier than that.



commenting on a 3 month old news?:shadedshu  of course things have change


----------

